# cardiotoxic medications



## jackson7591 (Jul 18, 2011)

Pt arrives for Complete physical exam.  Pt has extended history of cardiotoxic medications (protease inhibitors) and microlides.   A 12-lead EKG indicates new-onset atrial fibrillation.   

 Option 1: along with V70.0 and V58.69 include E930.3 (microlides) and/or E933.8 ((other systemic agents not elsewhere classified)(protease inhibitor)) reflecting new onset atrial fibrillation which _may _be associated with medications  

Option 2:  code only for V70.0 and v58.69 only.  No E codes since there is not a definative correlation between the the cardiotoxic medications and the new onset atrial fibrillation.


Any input would be much appreciated.   

Also, used E933.8 since E931.7 is antiviral, not anti-retroviral.  And E949.9 (Other and unspecified vaccines and biological substances) did not seem appropriate because that listing is for other "vaccines."


----------

